# Newest OTBS Members



## Dutch (May 29, 2010)

Well, now that the new platform is up and running without so much as a hiccup, it's time to take care of a bit of business.

Please join me in welcoming the newest members of the OTBS; both of these individuals has shown their skill with the TBS and have shared their knowledge with us.

rbranstner: OTBS #212
greybeard: OTBS #213


----------



## cowgirl (May 29, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the OTBS!  Well deserving...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 29, 2010)

Gentlemen, congratulations! Keep it thin & blue, my friends!

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 29, 2010)

Congrats guys and welcome


----------



## richoso1 (May 29, 2010)

Congratualtions to you both, it can be a long and winding road, but worth the wait. Glad to have you amongst us. Have a great weekend.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 29, 2010)

Excellent achievements, folks! Glad to have ya with us!


----------



## ddave (May 29, 2010)

Congrats, folks.

Dave


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## rbranstner (May 29, 2010)

Thanks so much guys what an honor! This comes just in time for my big smoke with my brother tomorrow. Have a great holiday weekend to all of you!


----------



## gnubee (May 29, 2010)

Way to go guys.... quite an honor.


----------



## chefrob (May 30, 2010)

very cool! welcome guys and congrats!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 30, 2010)

Congratulation guys and it is well deserved too.


----------



## old poi dog (May 30, 2010)

Well Deserved....Congratulations to you both


----------



## deltadude (May 31, 2010)

Yo GREAT selection, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## morkdach (May 31, 2010)

Way to go guys ( Congratulations is in order)


----------



## erain (May 31, 2010)

congrats rbranster and greybeard!!!


----------



## bassman (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulation guys!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats your guys!!!


----------



## meatball (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats dudes!


----------



## eman (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats to the latest inductees .

  well deserved


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 13, 2010)

Well Done good and faithful smokers... :) 

Sorry I couldn't resist.  You have arrived.


----------



## crazybuoy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi

welcome to you all here, hope we will enjoy this forum.

welcome to you all here, hope we will enjoy this forum.dsfsdHi

welcome to you all here, hope we will enjoy this forum.Hi

welcome to you all here, hope we will enjoy this forum.


----------



## walle (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey!  Just now stumbled onto this section, so sorry for the delay boys!

Big Congratulations to you both - RB and Greybeard!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 20, 2010)

I am so jealous of your great honor!! Congraulations!!


----------



## ellymae (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice job guys! I know you both have contributed a wealth of knowledge to this site and that is how you got to where you are, keep on keepin on and may many others learn from you


----------



## chefrc (Jul 21, 2010)

Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 21, 2010)

Grats guys! Well deserved.


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2010)

Belated congrats!


----------



## cheech (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats and welcome to the club


----------

